# Ronald "Flip" Murray Picture/Update Thread



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

In his short time with the team, Lil Flip has played well and deserves to have a thread dedicated to him. Without further ado...


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

He has been a great addition so far. Hope he keeps it up.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 03/09/2006 | Newcomer Murray always prepared*












> _Cavaliers notebook_
> *Newcomer Murray always prepared*
> *Future with Cavaliers not for discussion yet*
> 
> ...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

http://www.realgm.net/src_wiretap_archives/39492/20060310/denver_expected_to_pursue_murray/



> Rocky Mountain News - In eight games with the Cavaliers, Flip Murray is averaging 13.4 points, and the team is 4-2 in games he has started. Murray becomes an unrestricted free agent this summer, and the Nuggets are expected to go after him


Nuggets trying to steal Flip from us this offseason :curse:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> http://www.realgm.net/src_wiretap_archives/39492/20060310/denver_expected_to_pursue_murray/
> 
> 
> 
> Nuggets trying to steal Flip from us this offseason :curse:


 How many guards does Denver want that can't shoot the 3 well? Strange move for them to go after Flip if true with Miller and Boykins already there


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Ex-Sonics grazing in greener grass*












> *Ex-Sonics grazing in greener grass*
> 
> *By* *Percy Allen*
> _Seattle Times NBA reporter_
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 03/21/2006 | Murray helping Cavaliers break old habits*












> *Murray helping Cavaliers break old habits*
> *Recently-acquired guard feels comfortable stepping up during clutch time*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Cavs flip over Murray*












> _General Manager Danny Ferry likes the addition of Flip Murray to the Cavaliers. "In the time he's been here, Flip has proven he is capable. The trade has worked out very well. He's helped us win games."_
> 
> *Cavs flip over Murray*
> *Trade unexpectedly paying off big for Cleveland*
> ...


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 03/25/2006 | `Dr.' Hunt diagnoses Murray's shot*












> _Cavaliers notebook_
> *`Dr.' Hunt diagnoses Murray's shot*
> *Cavs assistant says player needs more lift due to habit developed during Philadelphia youth*
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 03/28/2006 | Ferry's trade helped Flip Cavs' season*












> *Ferry's trade helped Flip Cavs' season*
> *Team seemed lost in February until rookie GM obtained Murray, who's been clutch*
> 
> By Terry Pluto
> ...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Beacon Journal | 03/28/2006 | Ferry's trade helped Flip Cavs' season*



> Visualize through video: Cavs guard Flip Murray prepares for games by sitting at his locker and matching up that night’s opponents in a video game. Of course, first he has to trade himself from Seattle to Cleveland.
> 
> “Some of the same plays we run are displayed on the video games,” Murray said in the Cleveland Plain Dealer. “When you get double-teamed on here, you kick the ball to the open man. Defensively, if your man gets beat, you have to come over and help. Playing (video games) helps you visualize during the real games.”


http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/sportsstory.asp?id=171419


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Beacon Journal | 03/28/2006 | Ferry's trade helped Flip Cavs' season*



> Visualize through video: Cavs guard Flip Murray prepares for games by sitting at his locker and matching up that night’s opponents in a video game. Of course, first he has to trade himself from Seattle to Cleveland.
> 
> “Some of the same plays we run are displayed on the video games,” Murray said in the Cleveland Plain Dealer. “When you get double-teamed on here, you kick the ball to the open man. Defensively, if your man gets beat, you have to come over and help. Playing (video games) helps you visualize during the real games.”


 Thats pretty cool


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Beacon Journal | 03/28/2006 | Ferry's trade helped Flip Cavs' season*

Now that Flip is heading to Detroit, I've edited his thread out of the team information sticky atop of the forum. Good luck in Motown! See ya, Flip.


----------

